# Wishful thinking.....



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

559 AM EST FRI JAN 11 2008
This is from Friday 1/11 at 5:59 am...

Translation for Long Island and such= get your hopes up, watch the weather like a mental patient for the next 3 days and then watch the rain pour down while CT and North get snow. Prove me wrong Mutha Nature. Prove me wrong! 

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR SOUTHERN
CONNECTICUT...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST NEW YORK.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY

THERE IS THE POTENTIAL OF A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL EVENT SUNDAY NIGHT
INTO MONDAY AS LOW PRESSURE MOVES NEARBY. RIGHT NOW IT APPEARS
THAT A WINTRY MIX WOULD BE THE MOST LIKELY SCENARIO...ESPECIALLY
ACROSS COASTAL LOCATIONS. PRECIPITATION TYPE AND AMOUNT ACROSS THE
TRI STATE AREA IS QUITE UNCERTAIN AT THIS TIME AS THERE IS STILL
LOW CONFIDENCE REGARDING THE TRACK OF THE STORM.


----------

